# Teaching in Nova Scotia



## ssjct (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of any teacher training courses in the UK that are acceptable for Nova Scotia? I am running out of options so any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ssjct said:


> Does anyone know of any teacher training courses in the UK that are acceptable for Nova Scotia? I am running out of options so any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


You should contact the Nova Scotia Teachers College for such information.
Nova Scotia Teachers College Historical Site and NSTC Alumni Association - Home Page


----------

